# Its a ghost!



## usayit (Nov 15, 2003)

The night I received my used digital slr in the mail I was so excited that I started to toy around with it.  By mistake, I hit the shutter while the camera sat on my lap and never really thought twice about it.  Uploaded the pics to my computer and this is the result.....  kinda neat... wife just happened to pass by during its looong exposure.


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 15, 2003)

Would've made a great entry for "Halloween" on the photochallenge but this months may be better, it's multiple exposures!
 I guess accidental still counts?


----------



## Dew (Nov 15, 2003)

thats rockstar!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2003)

That's totally cool.   *Accidents* in art can be so wonderful, they should always be explored.


----------



## photobug (Nov 15, 2003)

Now that's a great blooper! 8)  You can tell people you did that on purpose & they'd never know any different.


----------



## Destiny (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah, this really looks cool!


----------



## cowbert098 (Nov 24, 2003)

ooh creepy! :shock:


----------



## bogleric (Dec 5, 2003)

I would hardly call this one a blooper, very nice job indeed.  Probably better than if you were actually trying to pull this one off.


----------

